# poc tectal spin - sweat issue



## bikessuck (Apr 29, 2018)

I just got a POC tectal spin. It fits perfectly, it's extremely comfy, it covers everything that needs to be covered, and generally it's the best helmet I've ever owned. 

EXCEPT that I swear there is some channel or something that collects all the sweat from my head and troughs it all directly into my eyes. It feels like I'm going through a salty carwash.

Has anyone else had this problem? Is it maybe something to do with he spin liner? Is there any solution that is less dorky than wearing a headband or something like that?


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

Wear a cap under the helmet. Not a "hat", they're more like a beanie. On hot days where I'd normally sweat too much to keep my glasses clean, a cap on my head helps keep everything in check.
Something along the lines of this:
SPEG UV-Pro Cycling Head Cooling Helmet Liner, SPF30 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AWU9B6W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_Ks0jBb2H53033


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

What weight is your POC Tectal Race SPIN Helmet? Looks like a nice helmet. This and the TLD A2 fits the best.


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

Replace the front pad in the helmet with a Sweatbuster: Trax Factory - The Orignal Sweat Buster - Bike, Climbing, Hard Hat, Welding and Harness Helmet Sweat Absorbtion System

I run one on all my helmets to keep sweat out of my eyes, including a POC Tectal.


----------



## bikessuck (Apr 29, 2018)

jacksonlui said:


> What weight is your POC Tectal Race SPIN Helmet? Looks like a nice helmet. This and the TLD A2 fits the best.


I don't know the exact weight. I think it's at the heavy end for fancy high-end helmets, but its still far and away the lightest helmet I've ever owned.


----------



## bikessuck (Apr 29, 2018)

gasmanxj said:


> Replace the front pad in the helmet with a Sweatbuster: Trax Factory - The Orignal Sweat Buster - Bike, Climbing, Hard Hat, Welding and Harness Helmet Sweat Absorbtion System
> 
> I run one on all my helmets to keep sweat out of my eyes, including a POC Tectal.


Thanks; I might give that a try, although it seems like it would defeat the benefit of the whole spin thing.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

I can't imagine riding without this:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00318BKG...a90e-7744024af16b&ie=UTF8&qid=1530596690&sr=1


----------



## ethierjung (May 30, 2017)

Down hear in Louisiana it is more important to have a good pair of gloves with the terrycloth thumbs for wiping your eyes because the skull caps and halos just delay the inevitable unless you stop often to ring them out.


----------



## SpeshulEd (Oct 29, 2013)

D Bone said:


> I can't imagine riding without this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00318BKG...a90e-7744024af16b&ie=UTF8&qid=1530596690&sr=1


Going along with this but I prefer the headband variety to allow for more airflow over the head.

Honestly, I think it's impossible to ride with one of these in summer. Whenever I don't wear mine, I end up getting a sweat carwash all over my glasses every time I jump.

http://a.co/foWt2Xs


----------

